# Solved: NetGear WNDR3700 Incompatibilty W/ Atheros AR5700



## subcmdr (Feb 16, 2011)

I can connect to my LAN, but with local access only. I've been to the mfg's forums and tried their fixes, driver updates, and manual setups- no joy so I've reset to auto defaults. This laptop connects to several other routers wi-fi without problems. The WNDR3700 solved all my previous router problems, was truly plug and play, and may have cured me athsma as well. The event logs show a time-out during the semaphore portion of the log-in.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

do you mean AR5700

we are seeing issues on AR5007 and AR5007EG


----------



## subcmdr (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes, the network adapter is an Atheros AR5700 802.11b/g.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

lets see an ipconfig /all , ping tests and also an xirrus screen shot

if you are using WPA(2) wireless security, log into the router and remove the wireless security and then see if you can connect and access the internet

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {ipconfig /all} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {Ping Tests} *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector} Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php
Direct link to the program is here http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifi_download_redirect.php
Then run and install the program 
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Just for your information on the AR5*007* - NOT the AR5*700* - we are seeing issues with wireless security wpa(2) 


> *Atheros AR5007EG*
> We have recently been seeing a whole lot of problems with that adapter over the last couple months, especially with WPA(2) encryption.
> 
> The adapter gets an IP configuration, and shows as connected, but communication is non-existent or sporadic.
> ...


----------



## subcmdr (Feb 16, 2011)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Admin>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

 Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Admin-PC
 Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
 Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
 IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
 WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g WiFi Adapter
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-3A-C1-43-26
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
 IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.4(Preferred)
 Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
 Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, February 16, 2011 8:46:02 AM
 Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, February 17, 2011 8:46:01 AM
 Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
 DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
 DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
 NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-68-53-E8-80
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{3B245AA7-0836-4936-8E97-D48C710AB
7CF}
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 15:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{2391CC93-C4B2-4481-A1C7-8FD6682BA
337}
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Admin>

From the event log:
For complete information about this session see the Wireless Diagnostic Informational Event. Helper Class: Layer2 Security Initialize Status: Success Result of diagnosis: Problem found Root cause: Windows cannot connect to "mother24lan" Wireless authentication failed because of a timeout. Detailed root cause: Layer 2 security key exchange did not generate multicast keys before timeout Repair option: Try connecting to "mother24lan" again If the problem continues, contact your network administrator or hardware manufacturer for further assistance. Information for connection being diagnosed Interface GUID: {3b245aa7-0836-4936-8e97-d48c710ab7cf} Interface name: Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g WiFi Adapter Interface type: Native WiFi Profile: mother24lan SSID: mother24lan SSID length: 11 Connection mode: Infra Security enabled: Yes Connection ID: 8 Security settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No Profile matches network requirements: Yes Pre-Association and association status: Success Security and Authentication: Configured security type: Wireless Protected Access with pre-shared keys (WPA-PSK) Configured Encryption type: CCMP (AES) Security connect status: Fail 0x00048005 Number of security packets received: 2 Number of security packets sent: 2 802.1X protocol: No Key exchange initiated: Yes Unicast keys received: Yes Multicast keys received: No 
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>Ping 192.169.1.1

Pinging 192.169.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.4: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.4: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.4: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.4: Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 192.169.1.1:
 Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

C:\Windows\system32>Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>

C:\Windows\system32>Ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again
.

C:\Windows\system32>Ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.4: Destination host unreachable.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

I've just reset the TCP/IP stack- no joy


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Hi,
it is actually a


> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5*007* 802.11b/g WiFi Adapter


so the statement i posted applies

*Atheros AR5007EG & AR5007*
We have recently been seeing a whole lot of problems with that adapter over the last couple months, especially with WPA(2) encryption.

The adapter gets an IP configuration, and shows as connected, but communication is non-existent or sporadic.
*Log into the Router and disable the wireless security and see if you are now able to connect to the internet and surf OK. - Post back here if that does work or not.*

In Device Manager right click on the wireless adapter and "update driver." That apparently has worked for some posters. If not, download and install the latest wireless driver from your laptop manufacturer's web site support section.

You can post the Make and *EXACT* model of PC here, along with the windows version you have and we can find the driver and post a link here.

Assuming that also does not work all I can suggest is to use wireless security of WEP or to get an external USB wireless card. 
You might also bug your laptop's tech support about the problem--maybe people can put pressure on Atheros to find a fix.


----------



## subcmdr (Feb 16, 2011)

Forgot to say that turning off the routers firewall and encryption allowed me to connect to the internet normally, as it does with an ethernet cable.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

we have seen a device driver update has worked occasionally , from device manager and searching for an update 
also 
via the manufacturers website - whats the make and *exact* model of the pc
also
you may want to try and reset the router to factor default and then re-configure

if none of those work
all I can suggest is to use wireless security of WEP or to get an external USB wireless card. 
You might also bug your laptop's tech support about the problem--maybe people can put pressure on Atheros to find a fix.


----------



## subcmdr (Feb 16, 2011)

Thankyou etaf, I am now forumed out and will seek an better internal adapter, if possible, and fight with the BIOS, etc.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OK - if you require no further assistance on this tread you can mark as solved - but your always welcome to come back with an any update or for help

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the page of the thread in the upper left corner.*


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Possible Solution with a Driver Update*
A couple of posters here with the issue , found that the driver from this site http://www.atheros.cz/ resolved the issue
Threads are here 
http://forums.techguy.org/networking/983081-solved-public-network-access-local.html
http://forums.techguy.org/networking/984731-solved-unidentified-network.html
I do *NOT* know anything about the site mentioned http://www.atheros.cz/

However, if you do decide to try the driver, please let us know the outcome

Direct link to the drivers are below

*AR5007*
Vista 32 Bit
http://www.atheros.cz/atheros-wireless-download.php?chipset=21&system=3

*AR5007EG*
Vista 32 Bit
http://www.atheros.cz/atheros-wireless-download.php?chipset=22&system=3
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## subcmdr (Feb 16, 2011)

I downloaded the new driver, undid all my previous diddling, and it worked perfectly. Many thanks.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Excellent - thanks for taking the time and trying that out - it will help others with the same issue, and also helps us confirm the driver is working for most people 

:up:


----------

